# Aus Bildern Video machen



## Benngun (23. September 2003)

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich aus Bildern ein Video machen kann. Allerdings noch mit zusätzlichen features die bis jetzt keins hatte auf die ich bis jetzt gestoßen bin.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur anreihen von Bildern mit unterschiedlichen überblendefekten + musik dazu gefunden. Allerdings mein ich mal von einem Programm gelesen zu haben das auch noch in den Bildern sowas wie kammerafahrten und Zoom hinbekommt. Nur ich weiß nichtmehr wie das hieß, vieleicht kennt ja hier jemand ein Programm das das kann.

schonmal  
Benngun


----------



## Banderas (25. September 2003)

So was kann der SlideShowMovieMaker (SSMM 3.0 Freeware)
Unter Special Picture Settings gibt es das Picture Move...
Siehe unter http://www.joern-thiemann.de/


----------



## Benngun (1. Oktober 2003)

top sache das proggie. hab es zwar erst nur kurz angetestet, aber sehr überzeugend

danke für den Hinweis


----------

